# Europiccola tear down



## yeti (Mar 21, 2014)

Oops, only meant to tighten the base with my new torx bit and got a bit carried away.....










Interestingly the shower plate gasket came out with a little bit of coaxing but now it seems very loose?

Guess I better buy a service kit and put a new one in.

I've been looking at getting the gauge from the pro to fit and as there are various options re: the differing thread sizes has anyone tried to fit the sight glass upper retainer from the pro so the gauge fits straight on? Or is there an issue with clearance?

Ta


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Yeti what's the torx bit your bought to tighten the base? Also is it worth adding the pro gauge?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I put a pro gauge on my euro - benefits are that I can see how close it is to being ready and see that the presurestat is working and cutting the power when it should.

I think if you fit this and then the gauge straight on it - there is a slight clearance issue - the adapter kits have a taller mounting and come I'm M11 so can be fitted on the standard euro

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35555-Pimp-my-Europiccola/page6 - last post on page #60


----------



## yeti (Mar 21, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> Hi Yeti what's the torx bit your bought to tighten the base? Also is it worth adding the pro gauge?


It the T20 security bit, it has the hole for the protrusion from the screw head. Only about £1 from fleabay.

This is the kiddie:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121084329519

What @jimbojohn55 said re: the value add of the gauge


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Jim it's something i'm thinking of doing. Frank at Ferrari's mentioned it to me when he serviced my machine.



jimbojohn55 said:


> I put a pro gauge on my euro - benefits are that I can see how close it is to being ready and see that the presurestat is working and cutting the power when it should.
> 
> I think if you fit this and then the gauge straight on it - there is a slight clearance issue - the adapter kits have a taller mounting and come I'm M11 so can be fitted on the standard euro
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35555-Pimp-my-Europiccola/page6 - last post on page #60


----------



## yeti (Mar 21, 2014)

Full service kit arrived today along with prof upper sight glass replacement holder and pressure gauge....doh, forgot the nut that pulls it all together! Another wait for the postie!


----------

